# 55 gal planted discus tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

at first i was starting it up as a saltwater tank but changed my mind and decided to go with discus instead. Figured 2 salt tanks are enough...

The tank is a 55 gallon (needs some minor touchups on the plastics) with a corner overflow going to my ~20gal sump, im running a model 8 return pump and i currently have a fluval 205 pulling out of the sump but i plan to change it to my rena xp2 once i figure out my seal problem with it


















ignore the skimmer, its going on my second salt tank

at the moment i have 1 adult discus and 5 beautiful healthy discus thanks to rick, aka Canadian_Aqua_Farm

they're currently in my 29 gal untill my 55 is more established, i will be slowly adding plants as i get them. 
as far as co2 i plan to use one of the fluval pressurized systems running into my return pump.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

also ignore all the tubes going everywhere in the sump, that was temporary and its cleaner looking now


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Gonna look good - what strains of discus are you getting from Rick ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2 red scribbelts
2 blue diamonds
1 pigeon blood


----------

